# Time to find a new paint supplier



## mark THE painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay here is my rant.....
I went to my local Sherwin Williams store today to get 2 gallons of Duration Home "satin" finish paint....my cost for 2 gallons of latex paint was $105.38 ($52.69 @ gallon)  I was so pissed off at that price that I left and went straight to Menards to check some of their prices...Dutch Boy "satin" paint $34.00 a gallon....Grand Distinction "satin" paint $36.00 a gallon. I think I will be looking for a new supplier for my painting business, that is outrageous! Why does one of the largest paint companies in America continue to charge so much more than the other places??? I have no complaint about the service I get from the local guys but the suits in the big offices are out of touch with reality. Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...a gallon of Zinser Shellac base primer at the SW store is about $63.00 and the same thing at Menards is about $32.00 WTF!


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Sherwin doesnt own Zinnser. They are a separate company. I cannot refute the rest of your post.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Mark where have you been man..the sherwin pricing threads got old 2 months ago. i thought it was a dead horse, we dont need to beat it anymore.


----------



## mark THE painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I remember those threads but it is always rude when you get BITCH slapped.....and I know that Zinser is not owned by S&W just was pointing out the price difference there


----------



## H2O Paint Chemist (Jan 7, 2010)

mark THE painter said:


> Okay here is my rant.....
> I went to my local Sherwin Williams store today to get 2 gallons of Duration Home "satin" finish paint....my cost for 2 gallons of latex paint was $105.38 ($52.69 @ gallon)  I was so pissed off at that price that I left and went straight to Menards to check some of their prices...Dutch Boy "satin" paint $34.00 a gallon....Grand Distinction "satin" paint $36.00 a gallon. I think I will be looking for a new supplier for my painting business, that is outrageous! Why does one of the largest paint companies in America continue to charge so much more than the other places??? I have no complaint about the service I get from the local guys but the suits in the big offices are out of touch with reality. Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...a gallon of Zinser Shellac base primer at the SW store is about $63.00 and the same thing at Menards is about $32.00 WTF!


You make the assumption that the DB and SW paints are equivalent in quality and ease of application. Perhaps they are, but not likely. The input costs are all around the same for all paint companies, and given the competitive nature of the business, I would be surprised if a $36 paint is as good as a $56 paint. Also figure in the technical backup available from SW. Does DB provide the same service should something go wrong?


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

To be honest, I walked into a SW store about 5 years ago. Havent been back since.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I primarily use SW. Even though their prices are rising, the HO is the one paying for it. I don't believe I have lost jobs over raising the material cost. Knock on wood


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If your a PC buying a gallon or two here and there SW doesn't care what you pay and neither should you. $16 bucks shouldn't make or break a job for you. On the other hand if you buying a lot of paint from SW on a regular basis you can beat their prices up pretty good. Volume = deeper discounts.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> If your a PC buying a gallon or two here and there SW doesn't care what you pay and neither should you. $16 bucks shouldn't make or break a job for you. On the other hand if you buying a lot of paint from SW on a regular basis you can beat their prices up pretty good. Volume = deeper discounts.


This is a good point Neps. But what if you fall somewhere in between. Where your buying more than just a couple gallons regularly, but still not enough volume for them to give you the better discount?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HQP2005 said:


> This is a good point Neps. But what if you fall somewhere in between. Where your buying more than just a couple gallons regularly, but still not enough volume for them to give you the better discount?


You need to work on developing a relationship with a rep. Possible get some leads, use him to help with product info, take offs, ect.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't buy at SW at all but once we met a few weeks ago and they know what my potential sales were (I know my numbers well), they were more than willing to offer me service, discounts, variety and shipping (2 hours away) without me ever asking. They offered me all kinds of paint to try as well. We purchased it instead, since I needed a few gallons (5ers) to get a feel for what it can do. There was one product that impressed us so far and I am willing to pay more for it..... if that was the case. 

We use a lot of Aura and Regal for a host of reasons that extend beyond price. Our referrals come from the paint store as well not the box stores.

I want a product that performs as the manufacturer says and we need to be able to promote true benefits directly to our clients.

If we were flipping rentals, different ball game altogether.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

duration home , pretty soon its going to be emerald, when does it end.seriously, speaking for myself i can not remember the last time a client question me about paint i tell i'm going to use a top quality paint and i do.s/w super paint mabey cashmere.i price 2 coats and that's what they get. to the op i agree s/w does not do enough for the little guy. alright now stay with me for a second.yes we buy paint from the paint store ,but i look at it as we are selling paint we sell their paint.so how does s/w thank a single slinger ?they give diyers a better price than you can get when its on sale. yes i know i can get the sale price.bit it should be like that all the time.you big dogs that get the big cuts good for you. you deserve it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like expensive paint but never use duration. Go aura for that price


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

mark THE painter said:


> Okay here is my rant.....
> I went to my local Sherwin Williams store today to get 2 gallons of Duration Home "satin" finish paint....my cost for 2 gallons of latex paint was $105.38 ($52.69 @ gallon)  I was so pissed off at that price that I left and went straight to Menards to check some of their prices...Dutch Boy "satin" paint $34.00 a gallon....Grand Distinction "satin" paint $36.00 a gallon. I think I will be looking for a new supplier for my painting business, that is outrageous! Why does one of the largest paint companies in America continue to charge so much more than the other places??? I have no complaint about the service I get from the local guys but the suits in the big offices are out of touch with reality. Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...a gallon of Zinser Shellac base primer at the SW store is about $63.00 and the same thing at Menards is about $32.00 WTF!


I agree. The t0 top manufactures in the world are in this order.

Akzo Nobel #1
PPG #2
SWP #3
Dupont #4
BASF #5
RPM #6
Diamond #7
Sacal #8
Valspar #9
Nippon #10

As you can all see there is a good choice of product on the market. These are 2 of the paints I use. RPM owns Carboline and 8215 is a 1 part Marine Enamel. 890 is a 2 part Zinc Rich primer and it REALLY PO's me that SWP can charge and get what they want. I will be getting material from 1,2,5,6,9. Sorry I have not used diamond, but I understand their big in the mid-west. Look at these prices for Carboline and tell me that SWP can justify sell latex house paint at those prices NO!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Everybody goes crazy for them free sw tshirts.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

mark THE painter said:


> Okay here is my rant.....
> I went to my local Sherwin Williams store today to get 2 gallons of Duration Home "satin" finish paint....my cost for 2 gallons of latex paint was $105.38 ($52.69 @ gallon)  I was so pissed off at that price that I left and went straight to Menards to check some of their prices...Dutch Boy "satin" paint $34.00 a gallon....Grand Distinction "satin" paint $36.00 a gallon. I think I will be looking for a new supplier for my painting business, that is outrageous! Why does one of the largest paint companies in America continue to charge so much more than the other places??? I have no complaint about the service I get from the local guys but the suits in the big offices are out of touch with reality. Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...a gallon of Zinser Shellac base primer at the SW store is about $63.00 and the same thing at Menards is about $32.00 WTF!


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


>


 

Hey, Thats where my mom lives.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Our supplier just hosted a painters breakfast with a full catered buffet. Ten other venders attended and handed out free stuff. I walked out with tape, sandpaper, shirts, brushes, rollers, a gift card and a full page of coupons for free paint worth about $250. They also gave away a pressure washer, 40 inch flat screen and a Titan sprayer. Great company, awesome service and very competitive prices.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Bighead said:


> Our supplier just hosted a painters breakfast with a full catered buffet. Ten other venders attended and handed out free stuff. I walked out with tape, sandpaper, shirts, brushes, rollers, a gift card and a full page of coupons for free paint worth about $250. They also gave away a pressure washer, 40 inch flat screen and a Titan sprayer. Great company, awesome service and very competitive prices.


Can you tell us who your supplier is. Just attended the PDCA in Vegas. Was able to attend a Purdy discussion group. $75.00 gift cert
and a nice 3" angle sash brush, just to talk about roller poles for an hour half. Thumbs Up!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Mark, I feel your pain. Just stop using sw. If more of us do that then sw will feel the pinch.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

mark THE painter said:


> Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...!


That's just simple business. As the distributor do you think it would be good practice to undercut those retailers you are suppose to be supplying?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Colour Republic said:


> That's just simple business. As the distributor do you think it would be good practice to undercut those retailers you are suppose to be supplying?


PPG does it to me all the time....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mark THE painter said:


> Yes I remember those threads but it is always rude when you get BITCH slapped.....and I know that Zinser is not owned by S&W just was pointing out the price difference there


Buy brushes where they are cheaper. Same with primer.

Not that big of a deal. Nobody is forcing you to buy stuff at SW when there are other places selling it for less. 

I rarely buy my primer, sundries or supplies at my goto paint stores.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

HQP2005 said:


> Hey, Thats where my mom lives.


Poor lady, probably lying awake nights all upset. Tell her to move.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Prices are going up across the board on all brands and it affects contractors and DIYers alike. As long as the customer knows what they are getting and are on board with using a quality product - regardless of the brand or price, the cost just gets passed on to them as part of the job. It is what it is. It doesn't come out of my pocket.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I kinda have to agree with this post. I think what they should do is people with licenses should get the discounts. Between the gas prices and paint prices going up staying at home and watching the price is right sounds like are best choice hahaha. Damn you gas prices! :cursing:


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

We also quit shopping at SW, found the same quality at each job with paint from Menards.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Buy brushes where they are cheaper. Same with primer.
> 
> Not that big of a deal. Nobody is forcing you to buy stuff at SW when there are other places selling it for less.
> 
> I rarely buy my primer, sundries or supplies at my goto paint stores.


Primer? What's that? :whistling2:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

When I was in the business I used about four paint companies. one national brand SW three local regional brands and it helped me out well. Kinda like a Golfer does not just use one club but has a bag full of clubs. So with four different paint companies it gave me more flexibility to give the best to customers. Maybe you need to looking to regional paint companies look up the comex group and see if they have a paint company in your area.

Side Note;
WOW! I googled for paint manufactured in your area and your stuck with Just one real paint company. I am so glad to be out here and have three companies Parker, Kelly-Moore and Rodda to choose from besides SWP. It does help to have competition, SW will work with you when they know they are not the only real game in town.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Primer? What's that? :whistling2:


It's the stuff behr mixes in with their paint so you don't gotta buy it separate.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Behr isn't the only one with paint and primer n one LOL. It's the one DIY ers know AB haha


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Its also the cheapest I've tried several gallons before disregarding


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TNpainter said:


> Its also the cheapest I've tried several gallons before disregarding


what are some good ones?


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

mark THE painter said:


> Okay here is my rant.....
> I went to my local Sherwin Williams store today to get 2 gallons of Duration Home "satin" finish paint....my cost for 2 gallons of latex paint was $105.38 ($52.69 @ gallon)  I was so pissed off at that price that I left and went straight to Menards to check some of their prices...Dutch Boy "satin" paint $34.00 a gallon....Grand Distinction "satin" paint $36.00 a gallon. I think I will be looking for a new supplier for my painting business, that is outrageous! Why does one of the largest paint companies in America continue to charge so much more than the other places??? I have no complaint about the service I get from the local guys but the suits in the big offices are out of touch with reality. Another thing that really bugs me is that Menards sell purdy brushes and rollers for less that the Sherwin Williams store and Sherwin Williams owns both of those products...a gallon of Zinser Shellac base primer at the SW store is about $63.00 and the same thing at Menards is about $32.00 WTF!


 That's cheap. I just paid 62.56 + tax. I told my rep and He asked who charged me that. He said it should be in the low 50's. I don't buy a lot of Duration exterior so I'll be thrilled if he gets my price down ten bucks. SW sucks that way. They rape me until I complain about the prices then they lower them.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

My sw rep said if i buy in bulk 20 plus gallons they,ll sell it to us for 50 a gallon thats ext duration.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

We all know shelf life on unopened paint is a good 4 years, right?

I bought Duration satin last summer for $37.59 during the 40% off sale and also picked up Duration Home Matte and Proclassic Semi as well. 

My manager happily said to just bring it in as I use it and they would tint it, exchange sheen, tint base, etc. He hates the retail customer sales SW offers and I spent several thousand that day. I will be out of the Duration Satin on my next job. Still have about 6 gallons of PC and 14 gallons of Duration Home.

My receipt showed over $1700 off retail. Kinda wish I had bought more!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mark,

I hear and empathize with you. I would like to be able to recall when I embraced SW, but I never have.

Their pricing is onerous to anyone who doesn't buy in huge quantities. Their best price to me for wallpaper paste (OK, I'm a single, and do not go through 3 5's a week) is still higher than Lowe's. Also, the store where my account is is about 7 miles further away than Lowes, the business hours are not as extensive, and the parking is non-existent. AND, I've never gotten the same pricing at two different SW stores.

BUT, the real issue one must consider in this business, is QUALITY. I will not buy a product based on price. "Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten"

I see a lot of folks here laud SW paint, so I have to assume they improved their coatings dramatically since the 70's & 80's when it was pure crap as compared to BM, P&L, and a local manufacturer that I bought exclusively for interior products. The last time I bought an SW product was a two part floor epoxy about eight years ago. It was 18 months past it's shelf life and never dried. After a bunch of "negotiating", SW did pay me to strip and re-coat, but that sure left a sour taste in my mouth about SW's quality control. 

So, *IF *their products ARE top quality, then $106 for two gallons is not unreasonable. If it's equal to what you can buy elsewhere for 34% less, then by all means, buy the equal product for less.

If SW choses to market themselves to the big boys, let them. If they do not see the value in the many small purchases, that's their business. Don't be their slave, don't take it personally. Buy quality products elsewhere. If enough small consumers buy elsewhere, the bean-counters may notice a drop in the bottom line and may rethink their strategy. 

In the long run, it is a market driven economy. Be the market.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> It's the stuff behr mixes in with their paint so you don't gotta buy it separate.


TJ, Paint and Primer in ONE is history. This is the New Paint Technology. Painting just got easier :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> TJ, Paint and Primer in ONE is history. This is the New Paint Technology. Painting just got easier :thumbsup:


cripes what next


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I would say that it would be a great 2 coat paint...albeit very expensive . I have used the Manor Hall Timeless, similiar product and have had great results with it on exteriors . LOL...I'm sure that 99% of us as painters know that these products are good...but can never live up to the hype provided by the manufacturer and we just have to make the customer aware of that .


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

H2O Paint Chemist said:


> You make the assumption that the DB and SW paints are equivalent in quality and ease of application. Perhaps they are, but not likely. The input costs are all around the same for all paint companies, and given the competitive nature of the business, I would be surprised if a $36 paint is as good as a $56 paint. Also figure in the technical backup available from SW. Does DB provide the same service should something go wrong?


Permacryl from Diamond Vogel (interior and exterior) is in the 20s to 30s for most painters, and I would call it a better paint then Duration. Hell, the pre cat expoxy from SW is a better buy than the duration. Duration is the most overrated paint out there. Lets see, SW even sells promar 200 for 30 to 40 bucks a gallon as retail. Most painters are lucky to get it below 20. Since raising the price a few times in the last year, we are at 12 bucks a gallon for promar. We were at 8.20 a year ago. SW is raping a lot of painters. Most smaller painters here use Diamond Vogel, and I dont blame them.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently moved from the west coast were Kelly Moore was my store of choice. Now I am on the east Coast and I Frequent the Sherwin store a lot more. I don't have any complaints with Sherwin's paint products so far but I do find them GREATLY lacking in sundry and tool supply. Also their prices are not as good for equivalent product quality.
I hope Kelly Moore comes east. Everywhere they are you see shut down Sherwin stores in their wake.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Bighead said:


> Our supplier just hosted a painters breakfast with a full catered buffet. Ten other venders attended and handed out free stuff. I walked out with tape, sandpaper, shirts, brushes, rollers, a gift card and a full page of coupons for free paint worth about $250. They also gave away a pressure washer, 40 inch flat screen and a Titan sprayer. Great company, awesome service and very competitive prices.


Who was it? Its always nice to here who is putting on good events.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Koopman Lumber. Best kielbasa and eggs I've ever had.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Mark where have you been man..the sherwin pricing threads got old 2 months ago. i thought it was a dead horse, we dont need to beat it anymore.


 Dead Horse-live Behr!:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CK_68847 said:


> Permacryl from Diamond Vogel (interior and exterior) is in the 20s to 30s for most painters, and I would call it a better paint then Duration. Hell, the pre cat expoxy from SW is a better buy than the duration. Duration is the most overrated paint out there. Lets see, SW even sells promar 200 for 30 to 40 bucks a gallon as retail. Most painters are lucky to get it below 20. Since raising the price a few times in the last year, we are at 12 bucks a gallon for promar. We were at 8.20 a year ago. SW is raping a lot of painters. Most smaller painters here use Diamond Vogel, and I dont blame them.


I like Diamond Vogel. Always buy sundries from them. Love their masking tape.

Really like the manager too, and that helps.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Someone said in another thread SW is taking 60%+ to match box pricing. Might want to take your receipt back and get a credit if thats true.


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Best way to get good prices if you aren't doing a lot of quantity is to get a good rep. I have a great rep and competitive prices.


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

At any company owned store, whether it PPG, SW, whatever...expect to get good pricing on your most commonly used items. If your walk in and ask for something out of the ordinary, the store staff is not prepared for that. In most cases, the store is not allowed to override a price without the reps OK. Plan ahead, know what you need. A good store manager should not let you out the store unhappy. If you have a good job coming up, talk to your rep/store to get "job" pricing on the products.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Dead Horse-live Behr!:yes:


Human> kills bear and horse and his name is:

Ben moore


----------

